# Samyang Announce the XEEN 20mm T1.9 Cinema Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2017)

```
<p><strong>February 6th, 2017, Seoul, South Korea</strong> – A global optics brand Samyang Optics (http://www.samyanglensglobal.com) announces a new XEEN 20mm T1.9 lens for professional video-cine. This lens brings the range of XEEN cinema lenses to eight and complements the existing lenses: 14mm, 16mm, 24mm, 35mm, 50mm, 85mm and 135mm. The new XEEN 20mm offers outstanding image quality from resolving power for 4K+ production for filming video and cinema.</p>
<p>XEEN is a specialized brand of professional video-cine lenses launched by Samyang Optics in 2015. The XEEN series are designed for the ultra-high definition video environment and feature outstanding optical performance for 4K and above. The lenses also feature X-Coating Technology and 11 aperture blades that help create beautiful and round bokeh to introduce emotional and natural expression.</p>
<p>The 24mm x 36mm negative size allows XEEN lenses to not only work with full frame cameras, but also Super 35, APS-C, APS-H and APS-P cameras. XEEN lenses are available in five different mounts – PL, EF, F, E, and MFT and two different focus scales – metric and imperial units. All focus and iris gear rings are identically positioned among eight lenses to speed up the lens changes.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## melgross (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anyone here ever used any of their lenses? They've got a pretty hot release schedule.


----------



## rs (Feb 6, 2017)

melgross said:


> Has anyone here ever used any of their lenses? They've got a pretty hot release schedule.



Yes. I've got their 12mm fisheye. If you can overlook the lack of AF, electronic aperture or indeed any electronic communication, it really is an astonishing lens. I'm very glad I've got it instead of the much more expensive L fisheye, mostly due to the significantly more pleasing projection, but also the extra stop of light.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 7, 2017)

Could be a good Astro lens. Need some test data for vignette and coma when wide open.


----------



## kten (Feb 8, 2017)

not sure if all realise from the above much cheaper comments but these are their main cine line and usually around £1500 price which admittedly is cheap for cine lens. They are not the other pseudo cine lenses they do which are just their stills line model but with declicked aperture ring and focus ring has gear ring on instead. If you're in it for video and on a tight budget they are worth looking at but for stills there is a lot of other great lenses in that price range where things like slight breathing and so on wont affect you so much.


----------

